# Abhuman females



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

Just wondering...
We know that the IG have no issues recruiting Females (not to mention the Sisters). Mixed and single-gender Regiments have appeared throughout the fluff, and we even have a handful of Females depicted in miniature format. But, do any of the Abhuman Regiments recruit Females of their particular, err, flavour?
I don't see why they would be much different than their Human counterparts, with the prevailing gender-biases of the Homeworld probably being the determining factor; beyond what the Imperial authorities are wanting to impose, I imagine. I suppose that there being no minis of these troops (does the Female Ogre ninja count?) is making me wonder, but what do we reckon: mixed Ogryn and Ratling units, single-sex units, or Male only?

GFP


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I for one would be very afraid of a female ogryn.

As Ogryn are more like beasts of war than actual troops it stands to reason the females would be kept behind to expedite their breeding.


----------



## Big_Cheddars (Feb 14, 2012)

There are more likely to be female ratlings fighting in ratling or mixed human/ratling regiments, but I don't think female ogryns would ever fight, though if they did that would be bloody awesome. Like if an ogryn colony got attacked. I definitely don't think female ogryns are... uhh defenceless.


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

Eh, I don't see it as either here nor there. Unless something in particular dictates a more substantive gender distinction in abhumans (which isn't noted), then female abhuman models are merely conspicuously absent (and characters in the lore).

It strikes me they'd not necessarily be much rarer than in 'normal' human populations.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Female aliens suffer a severe case of Mass Effect Syndrome in this case, notably, we know they exist, we just never get to _see_ them.


----------



## Buttons (Jan 23, 2012)

A female Ogyrn must be the most terrifying thing ever. Imagine being the poor soldier trapped in a Chimera with a squad of female Ogyrn.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Its 40k....females exist, but are rarely seen and even more rarely mentioned. Considering we are dealing with aliens and mutant it would be perfectly rational to encounter a race where the females made up the fighting force (Species were only 1-100 or so of the race are male while the females are larger for instance). However the hobby was not made by scientists or biologists, but as a ultra grim dark take on a future inspired by a nightmarish blend of the worst elements of roman empiricism and WW1-2 esthetic.

In all honesty considering PDF and guard recruitment policies on most worlds at least 35%+ of some guard armies would be female (Gender is meaningless when everyone on the planet is in danger of being eaten by space bugs). We can all say whatever stupid crap we want to justify GW's avoidance of the topic, but really when you have ultra high tech weapons and deal with the extinction of entire cultures ever day, then woman, children and even the mentally ill would be a common sight on the battlefield (Note that both the Russians and germans started recruiting both woman and children in the last part of WWII and that is just a child's squabble compared to the death of a entire planet).

Its like GW doesn't want to take the grim dark setting to far, as people get pissy when they see children and woman fighting and dying to space monsters (As opposed to them quietly being eaten after wards when all the adult men folk are dead). Face it in 40k everyone would be a combatant on any number of battlefields. Seriously wouldn't surprise me in the least if a 10 year old kid took out a chaos marine rhino by strapping bombs to himself and charging the rhino from a near by bush.

Ok rant over.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

LukeValantine said:


> Its 40k....females exist, but are rarely seen and even more rarely mentioned. Considering we are dealing with aliens and mutant it would be perfectly rational to encounter a race where the females made up the fighting force (Species were only 1-100 or so of the race are male while the females are larger for instance). However the hobby was not made by scientists or biologists, but as a ultra grim dark take on a future inspired by a nightmarish blend of the worst elements of roman empiricism and WW1-2 esthetic.


You can pretend Tyranids are female, like ants.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Aren't nids asexual?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

hmm....note to sure how to classify nids, as most of the gaunts and the like have no gender at all.


----------



## Buttons (Jan 23, 2012)

LukeValantine said:


> hmm....note to sure how to classify nids, as most of the gaunts and the like have no gender at all.


Then they are sexless. I think that they are in fact sexless, certain bugs make more bugs, but it is more like something hardcoded into their brain and biology than actual reproduction. Imagine it like a human female producing eggs, except instead of just empty eggs the eggs are already fertilized. A special bug instinctively starts producing eggs using its own genes to decide whether its eggs will be a lowly Gaunt, or a Warrior or something else. The baby making bug simply modifies its own genetic code and pops out what is essentially a genetically modified clone.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

A unit of all female ogryns at the wrong time of the month would be rather terrifying. Give them rage, furious charge, counter attack, fearless and eternal warrior. I pity the commisar attached to that unit.:shok:


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Unless, of course, the commissar was also female, and undergoing the same condition.

Then the unit gets Feel No Pain and reroll to wound as well.

"OGRYN BELLY HURT!"

"You been shot!"

"No, Ogryn belly always hurt today!"

Then the commissar chimes in with unintelligible screaming, her hair in knots and fraying while her face contorts in rage. This spurs the Ogryn on with more unintelligible rage and screaming from them and the whole unit goes berserk and smashes a land raider to pieces.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Buttons said:


> Then they are sexless. I think that they are in fact sexless, certain bugs make more bugs, but it is more like something hardcoded into their brain and biology than actual reproduction. Imagine it like a human female producing eggs, except instead of just empty eggs the eggs are already fertilized. A special bug instinctively starts producing eggs using its own genes to decide whether its eggs will be a lowly Gaunt, or a Warrior or something else. The baby making bug simply modifies its own genetic code and pops out what is essentially a genetically modified clone.


It's more complex than that actually. Warriors and the like are genderless yes, but gaunts and similar strains are capable of laying eggs. These eggs don't require fertilization but they are eggs nonetheless. 

Tervigons and Dominatrixes give birth to fully formed offspring, with the Domi requiring a male counterpart in the form of the Hive Tyrant according to some older lore. I'm not sure what the current stance is.



In regards to abhuman females, they exist for sure as evident in Ciaphas Cain and Eisenhorn. What military application they see would depend on a world by world basis.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> Its 40k....females exist, but are rarely seen and even more rarely mentioned.


The same can be said about alot of the FLGS.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

female ogryn with period... OOOOOOOH SHIIT.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I never want to see a female ogryn, gotta be one of the ugliest things ever...


----------



## Imp Blackheart (Nov 29, 2010)

Buttons said:


> A female Ogyrn must be the most terrifying thing ever. Imagine being the poor soldier trapped in a Chimera with a squad of female Ogyrn.


LMAO!!! sounds like the perfect script for a cheezy horror skin flick to me!
Bow chicka wow wow!  LMAO!


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

what is it with all the 'is there a female version of [insert random race/model here]?' I'm not saying there shouldn't be, but unless fluff or rules say otherwise, go nuts with the green stuff and made that ugly hulking ogre a female if that's what tickles you.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

LordOfAbsolution said:


> what is it with all the 'is there a female version of [insert random race/model here]?' I'm not saying there shouldn't be, but unless fluff or rules say otherwise, go nuts with the green stuff and made that ugly hulking ogre a female if that's what tickles you.


Gotta agree with you, its like everyone who say there can never be a chaotic GK, screw it do what your hearts content, even if you made something way outside the fluff you will still be applauded for 1 your skills and 2 thinking outside the box.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

If I had the time I would make a entire army of pissed of Afriel Strain or beaswoman to help of set the sex gap. Mind you they are slightly more likely to include their females as Afriel strain are like 7 feet tall and able to kill marines with the bare hands, whiles a female beastman would be at least twice as aggressive as a human male. 

However I do not have the time to do so, hence I won't.


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

Buttons said:


> Then they are sexless. I think that they are in fact sexless, certain bugs make more bugs, but it is more like something hardcoded into their brain and biology than actual reproduction. Imagine it like a human female producing eggs, except instead of just empty eggs the eggs are already fertilized. A special bug instinctively starts producing eggs using its own genes to decide whether its eggs will be a lowly Gaunt, or a Warrior or something else. The baby making bug simply modifies its own genetic code and pops out what is essentially a genetically modified clone.


There's a species of rodent that is born pregnant with itself.
Males are only required for genetic diversity and more males.

But also, Ants, Termites, Bees, Wasps, Hornets and all other eusocial insects are _*ALL *_female with the sole exception being the Breeding Males/Drones.

Early fluff for the Nids hinted at this being the same but I don't think any males have ever been mentioned. Also this may of changed since then.

Still, would be funny if Nid fleets had clusters of small, relatively useless ships that act as suicidal body guards for the current Norn Queen's Hive Ship and these happened to be her Breeding Male Harem.

---

As for the subject itself, Rumour has it (And I don't know how truthful this is) that the head sculptor said at a gamesday a few years back that there will never be female guard because people _'only want it because they don't have it.'_

If this is true then it probably would be the same for Ogryn, Ratlings and everything else that isn't Eldar or Sister. (I say as if there will ever be new SoB minis )


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

LukeValantine said:


> If I had the time I would make a entire army of pissed of Afriel Strain or beaswoman to help of set the sex gap. Mind you they are slightly more likely to include their females as Afriel strain are like 7 feet tall and able to kill marines with the bare hands, whiles a female beastman would be at least twice as aggressive as a human male.
> 
> However I do not have the time to do so, hence I won't.


I'm glad you saw fit to mention this. :laugh:


----------

